# Wicked 1 Strings Now Taking youth staff



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Correction taking 7 people. not just first 7.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

TTT:slice:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ttt!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE!!!! Due to the surplus of applicants. Hoyt68 has asked me to announce that we will be taking 20 toatal applicants.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

First off we would like to thank all the youth for appling it was very hard to just narrow it down to 20 with so many great applications!!!
Here is the 2010 youth field staff!!!!

1.tyler graham - 2.corey wright

3.hailey gurewich - 4.brandon shaw(me)

5. spencer lee - 6.lukas raush

7.matthew raush - 8.brenton baumer

9.tanner stenglein - 10.gary blevins

11. cade thompson -- 12. tim mowen

13noah grijak - 14.rob thomson

15.chris luman - 16.kevin benedict

17.chase thompson - 18. matt claspell

19.josh claspell - 20.nickolas meeks


all staffers please pm Hoyt68 with all your contact info and congrat
also your parent MUST sigh your contract to be put on our staff so make sure they approve of it!!!
please put us in yours or your parents sig.
Thanks from everyone at wicked1strings and lets have a great year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

